# Carrier furnace error 31



## jefcanuk (Mar 18, 2010)

Getting error code 31. Here's what happens: turn up the thermostat to call for heat. Nothing happens for 30 seconds or so and then I get error code 31. Inducer motor never turns on at all. DSS works fine, pressure switch is fine. No vent blockage and I replaced the start capacitor because it looked blown, but no help there. Checking the voltage to the inducer motor during those 30 seconds I get 0 VAC and 0 VDC (I wasn't sure which one to check, so I did both). I am not sure If I did that right though. Should I unplug the motor and check the voltage at the board? Or check the it while the motor is hooked up? I tried them both, but I am not sure I got a good connection when it was hooked up. Is there a good way to test the motor apart from the system? I am now thinking I have a bad circuit board, but it could be the motor?


----------



## 205HVAC (Mar 22, 2010)

when calling for heat check for 24volts. R - W sends 24 volts to the IFC (ignition fan control). The IFC will then send 110volt to the inducer blower for it to start it process.. If your inducer blower not getting 110v, this explains why you are getting error code 31... You may have a faulty main board....


----------



## A2Mich (Mar 22, 2010)

jefcanuk said:


> Getting error code 31. Here's what happens: turn up the thermostat to call for heat. Nothing happens for 30 seconds or so and then I get error code 31. Inducer motor never turns on at all. DSS works fine, pressure switch is fine. No vent blockage and I replaced the start capacitor because it looked blown, but no help there. Checking the voltage to the inducer motor during those 30 seconds I get 0 VAC and 0 VDC (I wasn't sure which one to check, so I did both). I am not sure If I did that right though. Should I unplug the motor and check the voltage at the board? Or check the it while the motor is hooked up? I tried them both, but I am not sure I got a good connection when it was hooked up. Is there a good way to test the motor apart from the system? I am now thinking I have a bad circuit board, but it could be the motor?


If you haven't gotten this fixed yet, if you could provide the model number, that would be a big help.


----------



## str8playa209 (Dec 14, 2011)

*almost same problem*

first i had inducer motor problem, i happen to find out it wasnt getting any power so led light was blinking, so soon as i touch the power plug, inducer motor starts working it, and it lits up.
now inducer motor seems to be fine, but the ignition wont lit up,
i check the fuse and its fine, i made sure all the wires on properly. i get 3 fast flashes and 1 slow so i believe code 31?
can anyone help?
im also trying to find error manual for my unit with the error codes
model number 383kav048091 serial number 3094a226540
thanks


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

31 is a pressure switch lockout. If you secured the loose connection to the inducer reset power to the furnace to restart the system (after the code 12 finishes).










That is a Bryant or Payne model number but it is probably their version of the 58RAV/PAV.


----------



## str8playa209 (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you so much,after reset it works fine till it reaches the desired temp. but after working few times it goes to same error again. so i believe some loose wire is causing this or could it be something else?


----------



## dno36 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Carrier code 31*

Had the same code 31.
Blower motor would start but no flame ignition.
Pulled the upper small (1/4"?) hose off the pressure switch and the flame came on normally.
Cleaned out the collector drain box and blew out the vacuum lines, problem solved.
Cheers


----------

